
Watch Elon Musk’s Neuralink Presentation - aacook
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA77zsJ31nA
======
11001100
Full Presentation (1h43)
[https://youtu.be/hm5PgJx4pUo](https://youtu.be/hm5PgJx4pUo)

